

Seasteading: Homesteading the High Seas for Liberty - ca98am79
http://www.cato.org/event.php?eventid=5747

======
nazgulnarsil
states will not allow significant competition. any seasteading communities
that grow prosperous economically will be busted as tax shelters.

~~~
frossie
I doubt any seasteading community will ever give a government something to
worry about. These kind of intentional communities always look attractive on
paper but are very limited in practical ways. If they are small enough that
they remain philosophical uniform they can't harness growth; and if they grow,
they quickly diverge ideologically.

I live in the middle of the ocean - on an island of 200,000 people, and I can
tell you no amount of money or intellectual curiosity would make me take my
kid to an even smaller, more insular community, with fewer opportunities, no
matter how sympathetic I was to their governance model.

